# Navigation lights help



## Xaero (Oct 3, 2018)

I installed a trolling motor and it blocks my navigation light socket. Since my boat is a forward center console could I just put side lights on my center console? Its slightly offset from the center of the boat with the steering wheel in the middle of the boat. If this doesnt work what else can I do that's legal?


----------



## ppine (Oct 4, 2018)

The intent of running lights is to show the length of the boat and its direction of travel at night. 
If you mount your running lights on the console your boat will look like it is 8 feet long.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 4, 2018)

For whatever it is worth, on my boat the lights are mounted on either side of the windshield (see arrow below). I assume the maker/rigger knew what they were doing, so I guess the lights don't have to be right up front on the bow. However, my set up has the lights more outboard than they would be on your center console. So, maybe not much help but at least you can see another set up.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 4, 2018)

Can you move the socket, on the centerline, back a foot or so? A taller light standard should raise the light enough.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 4, 2018)

ppine said:


> The intent of running lights is to show the length of the boat and its direction of travel at night.
> If you mount your running lights on the console your boat will look like it is 8 feet long.


Uhhhhhhh, that’s not a correct interpretation of ColReg nav lighting rules. The ‘smallest boat’ size per ColRegs is 12 meters or about 36’. 

Lights on the side the CC would be fine and show direction and bearing. But could BLIND your night vision, so be aware. I’d reloacte on the bow, if it were mine. And with all that said, I bet $$ no one on a pond or lake, even if LE or Marine LE, ever dealt with or enforced to ColRegs.

Nav lights must be visible from dead ahead to about 4 o'clock uo to full ahead and back down & around the side to 8 o’clock, or 112.5 degrees abaft, per Colregs.


----------



## jojo (Oct 4, 2018)

Couldnt you just use separate red/green nav lights on each side of the trolling motor?


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 4, 2018)

The ‘smallest boat’ size per ColRegs is 12 meters or about 36’. according to that chart it's 12m and under.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 4, 2018)

> The ‘smallest boat’ size per ColRegs is 12 meters or about 36’. according to that chart it's 12m and under.


... didn't I say that already?


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 5, 2018)

Not how i read what you posted.


----------



## jethro (Oct 5, 2018)

Both my boats have the nav light socket mounted somewhat off center due to the trolling motor mount. And both need to use a nav light on a small pole. Works great and that's how it came from the factory. I would think this would be an easier solution as well to mounting the lights on your console.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 5, 2018)

The chart is confusing. It uses the "Smaller Than" symbol < on the 12 meter line???


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 5, 2018)

jethro said:


> Both my boats have the nav light socket mounted somewhat off center due to the trolling motor mount. And both need to use a nav light on a small pole. Works great and that's how it came from the factory. I would think this would be an easier solution as well to mounting the lights on your console.


mine also comes with 2 flush mount pole light bases and removeable pole lights that store in the storage bins.seems to me that relocating them to one side would solve the problem.


----------



## Xaero (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the info! I am actually having my trolling motor mounted differently but it stills poses a problem. There is no pole red/green navigation light tall enough to make it above the trolling motor. I could use the side mount lights but big ships (tugs, barge, any other large vessel) would not see my green light. If you look at this picture (not sure if USCG official) it shows a center console mounted light that is a few feet back from the bow.

I have tried emailing the Coast Guard and even requesting a vehicle check but have got no response what-so-ever.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 14, 2018)

So, If I'm following, the combined height of TM bracket and trolling motor would block a red/green pole light. Perko makes one that is 18" tall. If that is still too short (and if it were me) I would consider buying a standard 12" red/green pole light then replace just the alum pole part with one the length I needed. Just a thought.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 14, 2018)

When I needed lights for my boat, I had specific needs also. The bow rim of my boat is small, so I wanted the footprint to fit it without having a snag problem, it had to be bright LED, and it needed to fit under my LED light bar. A tall order in the local boating supply stores. 

It was relatively easy to find what I needed on EBAY using the search term below. If I saw one that looked good and the dimensions were not in the page specs, I wrote the seller for details and found what I was looking for in short order.

"red green navigation light"


----------



## Xaero (Oct 21, 2018)

Ok so due to almost losing my trolling motor due to using isolator bolts I had a bracket welded on. The welder placed it further forward granting me access to my socket. However as you can see from this picture it's directly behind the trolling motor and not visible. The length needs to be double what it is currently. Now that cheap bow light head cannot be removed and placed on a different pole. Does anyone know ones that can or any that are 20 inches or longer? I can't find anything over 14 inches online.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 21, 2018)

I'd try Overtons and Etrailer. 

I believe I own an extendible pole. I'll go to the boat barn tomorrow and see if my memory is correct. 

If you can't find one, I'd think that, by removing the fittings on the end of what you have..., you could make any length light-pole you want.
rich

Here is a stern light. Converting to a bow light shouldn't be too difficult.
https://express.google.com/u/0/product/16295366127618577281_12408557607963569223_9273173?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=tu_cu&utm_content=eid-lsjeuxoeqt%2Ceid-4160052%2Ceid-lcjybysgxm&gtim=CMGO6u6q_pmxYBCO5rv_pJ_-jnYYsM_XECIDVVNEKKCOid8FMNX-tQQ&utm_campaign=9273173&gclid=CjwKCAjwx7DeBRBJEiwA9MeX_BEMis4VNfY3X3Gt9CvLQ4WIIrI0iIThtWDqJGfMVzZBgBigaFxB7RoCSA0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Xaero (Oct 22, 2018)

Taken the cheap ones I bought is a challenge. They dimpled in the metal on the head to hold it in place. I had a friend suggest using a pipe cutter to cut one up which I may try. I can't find the 18 inch one that was suggested earlier online anywhere. If I had a part number that could help.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 23, 2018)

Re "cheap one I bought"....can you 
add a section in the middle?


----------



## Xaero (Oct 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Perko makes one that is 18" tall.



Just for reference Perko told me they have never made an 18" bow light ever. The tallest I have found is 14" which I am going to give a try (waiting on it to be delivered). If that doesn't work I will have to cobble something together.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 23, 2018)

Xaero said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Perko makes one that is 18" tall.
> ...




Interesting. Is a red/green navigation light the same as a bow light? If no, then "Oops". If yes, see below (Spec's say 18" on West Marine's site). I still think (if it were me) I would modify a less expensive one to the height I wanted. 

Edit -- Thought maybe this was a typo on West Marine's site. Confirmed this is also on Perko's website. It says the pole length is 17 1/4". I suppose adding the lenses brings it to 18". Maybe the guy you talked to at Perko was having a bad day. :shock:


----------



## wmk0002 (Oct 25, 2018)

I would imagine you could use a pipe cutter and cut it in half and then cut the wires and splice in segments to fit your length need. Just make sure to run the wires through whatever you use as a extension/union before splicing lol.

I thought I was going to have to do this myself but my light turns out it extends just enough above my stowed trolling motor to avoid it.


----------



## Xaero (Oct 26, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Xaero said:
> 
> 
> > LDUBS said:
> ...



Ohh wow haha! That is funny! My navigation light is even with the top of the trolling motor now. I will have to ask a local game warden or Coast Guard officer to see if its actually legal. If I stand in front of my boat I see it fine. On the water waves could hide it.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 26, 2018)

If you only need an inch or two, you could carve a 2x4, making a base. Fit it under your present base and you will add 1 1/2 inches easily.


----------

